# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi Halloween 2014 ở đâu? - Di choi Halloween 2014 o dau?

## hangnt

*Không khí mùa lễ hội Halloween đang đến rất gần, bạn đã chọn được cho mình và nhóm bạn một địa điểm Halloween lý tưởng chưa? Nếu chưa thì hãy lưa chọn những địa điểm dưới đây do Didau.Org tổng hợp lại nhé*

*Halloween - Lễ hội hóa trang*

Lễ hội Halloween bắt nguồn từ dân tộc Celt, là một dân tộc sống cách đây hơn 2,000 năm trên các vùng đất bây giờ là Anh quốc, Ái Nhĩ Lan và miền Bắc nước Pháp. Dân tộc Celt bắt đầu năm mới vào ngày 1 tháng 11 Dương Lịch. Một lễ hội được cử hành vào đêm trước năm mới để vinh danh vị thủ lãnh quá cố là Samhain. Vào ngày này, dân tộc Celt tin rằng Samhain cho phép những linh hồn người chết được trở về nhà trên trần gian vào đêm hôm đó. Tuy nhiên, do sự phát triển của lịch sử và sự pha trộn giữa những nghi lễ tôn giáo và tập tục cổ xưa, trải qua thời gian mới trở thành một lễ hội như chúng ta biết đến ngày nay.


Trong ngày diễn ra lễ hội, người ta trang trí những hình nộm phù thủy, mèo đen, bí ngô lập lòe ma quái, tất cả tìm cho mình những trang phục gây ấn tượng nhất… Nếu như trước đây, lễ hội Halloween chỉ diễn ra ở các nước phương Tây theo công giáo thì nay đã trở thành một sự kiện văn hóa được người dân trên toàn thế giới mong đợi, trong có có Việt Nam.

*Lễ hội Halloween ở Sài Gòn*

Một đêm tiệc cuồng nhiệt trên nền nhạc EDM từ các DJ hàng đầu thế giới, được vui chơi cùng các ngôi sao V-biz và hàng nghìn Halloweener khác sẽ là một trải nghiệm đáng thử phải không nào?

Nếu bạn hứng thú với một bữa tiệc Halloween trên nền nhạc EDM hiện đại từ các DJ cá tính hàng đầu thế giới và chia sẻ khoảnh khắc đặc biệt này cùng 6 ngôi sao V-biz và hơn 15 nghìn Halloweener khác thì đêm tiệc Escape Halloween - The Next Vibes , lễ hội Halloween lớn nhất tại Việt Nam chính là nơi bạn phải “check in” ngay! Chương trình hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến không khí của một lễ hội Halloween lớn nhất Việt Nam với sự đồng hành của thương hiệu bia Sapporo - biểu tượng cho sự sáng tạo, tinh thần tiên phong và sự khai phá không ngừng trong suốt hơn 135 năm qua. Escape Halloween 2014 sẽ đưa bạn gia nhập một cuộc giao tranh giành vương quyền của 6 bộ lạc dưới đế chế La Mã.



Escape Halloween - The Next Vibes 31/10/2014
*“Cuồng nhiệt” cùng dàn DJ đình đám nhất thế giới!*

Một tiết lộ mới nhất từ ban tổ chức Escape Halloween - The Next Vibes khiến cho các “tín đồ” của dòng nhạc EDM “đứng ngồi không yên”, đó là sự xuất hiện đặc biệt của DJ Omnia với thể loại nhạc Trance – nằm trong top 48 và  một DJ tiềm năng đang bình chọn vào top 20 DJ nổi tiếng nhất trên thế giới với các bản hit 'The Fusion', 'Immersion', 'The Light' và bản phối đơn 'Infina', bên cạnh DJ Tim Mason và cặp đôi DJ Pink Panda. Bộ ba các DJ đình đám này hứa hẹn sẽ chiêu đãi các fan một bữa tiệc âm nhạc bùng nổ, đa sắc màu và những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời nhất.



DJ Omnia



Sát cánh cùng 6 ngôi sao thần tượng tranh đoạt “vương quyền”!
Trên nền nhạc biến hóa nhiệm màu của các DJs đẳng cấp thế giới, toàn cảnh của lễ hội được thiết kế như một đấu trường cổ đại sừng sững. Người chơi sẽ tham gia vào một trong 6 bộ lạc hùng mạnh bao gồm: Quyền Năng, Ma Quái, Hắc Ám, Tình Yêu, Chiến tranh và Mê Dược. 6 bộ lạc này sẽ được “cai quản” bởi 6 vị linh thần bao gồm: Đàm Vĩnh Hưng, Đông Nhi, Hồ Quang Hiếu, Bảo Thy, Vloger Huyme, và Noo Phước Thịnh.

Không phải chờ đợi đến ngày diễn ra lễ hội chính thức mà ngay hôm nay, bạn đã có thể tham gia vào không khí chuẩn bị khẩn trương cho trận “huyết chiến” này bằng cách tải Viber 5.0 và quét QR code của ngôi sao bạn yêu thích trên Viber Group Chat để được “tám” thỏa thích, cùng “hiến kế” để giành vinh quang về cho bộ lạc. Đang tất bật xây dựng binh quyền nhưng 6 linh thần không quên “tiếp lửa” cho các chiến binh bằng những khẩu hiệu cực “kool”.


_Ông hoàng Quyền Năng Mr Đàm thì “Hô mưa gọi sét. Càn quét thế gian”.

Bảo Thy, với Mê Dược, đó là “Phiêu cùng bùa yêu – Đam mê chinh phục”,

Và  Noo  bộ lạc Chiến Tranh: “Chiến hết mình – Kool hết sức”.

Anh chàng Ma Quái Hồ Quang Hiếu – “Quái cho đời sảng khoái”

Trong khi Thiên Sứ Vbogger Huy Me: “Bay như thiên sứ, quậy như quỷ sứ”

Cô nàng Tình Yêu Đông Nhi “Lan tỏa tình yêu – kiêu sa chinh phục”

“Quậy tưng bừng” cùng hơn 15 nghìn Halloweener khác!_

Nếu chưa từng trải nghiệm một đêm tiệc Halloween với số lượng lên đến hàng chục nghìn người thì đây là cơ hội đáng giá nhất dành cho bạn. Với qui mô sân khấu “khủng” có sức chứa đến 20 nghìn người, bạn sẽ không khỏi choáng ngợp trước sự kì vĩ nhưng cũng đầy huyền bí và mê hoặc của một đấu trường La Mã thực thụ. Tại đêm tiệc, bạn còn được thoải mái tự tay hóa trang tạo hình cho nhân vật mình yêu thích. Bạn sẽ được tham gia vào tất cả các công đoạn từ bước chuẩn bị cho đêm tiệc mà không hề bị lạc lõng bên cạnh hàng nghìn người bạn cùng sở thích. Đặc biệt, Halloween 2014 còn hứa hẹn nhiều bất ngờ cho người tham dự với giải thưởng hóa trang lên đến 1000 USD cùng cơ hội tỏa sáng trên con đường Catwalk hoa lệ.


*Còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không đăng kí tham gia ngay chương trình để có một đêm hóa trang đáng nhớ cùng bạn bè tại Đấu trường sinh tử GLADIATOR DUAL tại ESCAPE HALLOWEEN 2014!*




> Địa điểm tổ chức:
> Escape Halloween Party 2014 diễn ra tại Lô 13, Đường Tân Trào, Huyên Tân Phú, Quận 7.
> Thời gian:
> 31/10/2014 từ 4pm-12pm
> 
> Giá vé: Khu vực thường 600.000 VNĐ, Khu vực  VIP: 2.000.000 VNĐ
> 
> Hệ thống phân phối vé:
> Online: www.teetalk.vn
> ...


*Halloween 2014: ĐÁM CƯỚI MA*

Đêm tiệc Halloween 2014 mang tên ĐÁM CƯỚI MA là 1 buổi tiệc âm nhạc và hóa trang hấp dẫn-hoành tráng được tổ chức tại Urban Station – Sài Gòn (206B Lê Văn Sỹ, Q. Phú Nhuận, Tp. HCM)



Sự kiện tiệc Halloween Đám Cưới Ma
*ÂM NHẠC*
Âm nhạc sôi động với khách mời chính là nhóm F BAND của cuộc thi X Factor 2014.Ngoài ra còn có ca sĩ Hoàng Tuấn trong chương trình The Winner Is, và 1 số nhóm nhạc hấp dẫn khác.

*Chương trình đang mở đăng ký sớm với mức phí ưu đãi.*

*Giá vé:*
Chỉ 200 vé đầu tiên đăng ký mua vé (trước 20/10) sẽ được ưu đãi giá vé còn 180,000VND/người125.000 VND/người (mua 1 nhóm 6 người, trước 20/10)220.000 VND/người (từ 20/10 – 31/10)

*CUỘC THI HÓA TRANG HALLOWEEN*
Cuộc thi hóa trang dành cho tất cả mọi người tất cả mọi tham gia, thuộc mọi quốc gia, độ tuổi từ 15 tuổi trở lên.Phần thưởng gồm 2 giải đặt biệt và 8 giải khuyến khích trị giá tổng giải thưởng hơn 20 triệu đồng.

*THỨC UỐNG:*
Khách tham gia được tặng 1 phần nước uống của quán pha chế (đã bao gồm trong tiền vé)Khách có nhu cầu uống thêm sẽ mua tại quầy bar

*ĐỒ ĂN:*
Có 2 gian hàng phục vụ thức ăn nhanh bán trực tiếp trong chương trình (bánh, đồ chiên,…)

*Đầm Sen – Lễ hội Halloween 2014: Đêm hội Halloween kì bí*

Nếu bạn muốn có một đêm Halloween không ngủ, thì hãy đến khám phá Đêm hội Halloween kì bí 31/10/2014 tại CVVH Đầm Sen, trong bộ trang phục không thể đáng sợ hơn. Bạn sẽ được sống trong không khí thú vị hết sức ma quái, với nhiều bất ngờ chực chờ khiến bạn có thể rụng tim bất cứ lúc nào… Nhưng chắc chắn, đó sẽ là 1 đêm Halloween hoàn hảo và đáng nhớ dành cho bạn.!



Halloween đầm sen 2014
Thời gian vui chơi Lễ hội Halloween 2014 tại Đầm sen chính thức diễn ra từ 17h00 – 22h00 ngày 31/10/2014, đồng loạt tại 3 điểm: Sân khấu Ngôi Sao, Quảng Trường Âu Lạc và sân khấu Thiên Thần. Các công trình trò chơi, khu ẩm thực cũng hoạt động liên tục suốt đêm hội.

* Đêm hội Halloween 2014 tại Hotel Continental Saigon*

_Địa chỉ: 132-134 Đồng Khởi, Quận 1, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam_



Đêm hội Halloween 2014 tại Hotel Continental Saigon
*PHÍ THAM DỰ ĐÊM HỘI*
Người lớn: 590.000 vnđ/ người
Trẻ em: 390.000 vnđ/ trẻ em (cao dưới 1,2m)
Thời gian: 18:30 – 22:00 ngày 31/10/2014

*Bao gồm:*
-Miễn phí Bia, Nước ngọt, Nước suối
-Welcome drink Halloween Cocktail
- Các chương trình văn nghệ hấp dẫn và rùng rợn phục vụ quý khách
- Quý khách sẽ được hóa trang miễn phí

_Thông tin đặt vé vui lòng liên hệ_
ĐT: 3825 7679 – Hotline: 0938 070 687

*Trương trình cho bé: ĐỘT NHẬP NHÀ CỦA SIÊU PHÙ THỦY*
Thời gian từ 19h – 20h30 ngày 27/10 hoặc 28/10 Địa điểm: Trung tâm Bé Thông Minh, 18 Yết Kiêu, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Giá vé: 100.000đ. Thời hạn mua vé: Trước 20/10/2014 hoặc khi hết vé.
Lưu ý: Phải mặc trang phục hóa trang khi tham gia lễ hội

_Các bé sẽ được tham gia những tiết mục hấp dẫn:_
Thoải mái thể hiện, đóng vai các nhân vật mình yêu thíchTìm hiểu về nguồn gốc, phong tục lễ hội Halloween các nước trên thế giớiTham gia các trò chơi đặc biệtCùng các bạn sáng tạo và hoàn thành mặt nạ hóa trang

----------


## hangnt

*Lễ hội Halloween ở Hà Nội*

*Lễ hội Halloween 2014 với chủ đề “Xế quỷ, chợ ma và con đường ma quỷ” sẽ tổ chức với quy mô lớn nhất từ trước tới nay vào ngày 31/10, tại Công viên nước Hồ Tây.*



Lễ hội Halloween 2014 Hồ Tây: 'Xế quỷ, chợ ma và con đường ma quỷ'
Thông qua sự kiện, ban tổ chức muốn gửi tới các bạn trẻ thông điệp "An toàn là sinh mạng, tai nạn là oan hồn" trong không gian được hứa hẹn sẽ rùng rợn, huyền bí, ý nghĩa, bất ngờ và hoành tráng.

Lễ hội sẽ tập trung vào các hoạt động chính: Diễu hành trên đường phố Hà Nội; Triển lãm xe cổ, xe độ, xe độc, xe Halloween; Hội chợ ma quỷ; Trang trí ngôi nhà ma, nghĩa địa ma và triển lãm “Con đường ma quỷ;” Chương trình DJ và thời trang Halloween; Chương trình ma quỷ làm từ thiện.

Đặc biệt, điểm nhấn trong Lễ hội là cuộc thi tài có chủ đề “Con đường ma quỷ” giữa các nhóm chơi xe, xây dựng trên ý tưởng tái dựng hiện trường của vụ tai nạn xe khủng khiếp, rùng rợn với hình ảnh hiện trường tan hoang, bi ai theo nghệ thuật sắp đặt trên các đường đi bộ trong khuôn viên Công viên nước Hồ Tây kết hợp hiệu ứng ánh sáng kỳ bí theo phong cách Halloween.

Chủ đề này nhằm thức tỉnh những “anh hùng xa lộ” và truyền tải thông điệp chính của chương trình là hướng tới mục tiêu giảm tối đa tai nạn giao thông theo mục tiêu quốc gia.



Các bạn trẻ cho biết đang rất hào hứng và mong chờ sự kiện
Ban tổ chức cho biết, Lễ hội dự kiến thu hút khoảng 20.000 người tham dự, là sinh viên, học sinh các trường Đại học, Cao đẳng, Trung học và các câu lạc bộ xã hội tại Hà Nội cũng như khách mời là các nhóm nghệ sỹ.

Lễ hội Halloween 2014 hướng đến sân chơi chung cho tất cả mọi người, tạo ra sự tương tác của các thành viên khi đặt chân đến và hòa mình vào chuỗi các sự kiện diễn ra từ sáng đến đêm, cùng hướng tới ý nghĩa: Vì một cuộc sống vui hơn, sáng tạo hơn, tốt đẹp hơn và an toàn hơn.




> *Công ty Cổ Phần Dịch Vụ Giải Trí Hà Nội - Khu vui chơi giải trí Công Viên Hồ Tây*
> Địa chỉ: 614 Lạc Long Quân, quận Tây Hồ, Hà Nội.
> Điện thoại: (84-4)37 184 222 / 37 184 193(119) - Fax: (84-4)37 184 190

----------


## hangnt

*MCCorp tổ chức lễ hội DJ Halloween có ’1 không 2′ tại Hà Nội*

*NPH MC Corp sẽ phối hợp với trường ĐH Văn hóa tổ chức Halloween Festival hoành tráng chưa từng có từ trước đến nay vào ngày 25 & 26/10 tới đây.*

_NPH MC Corp sẽ phối hợp với trường ĐH Văn hóa (Hà Nội) tổ chức Halloween Festival độc đáo và hứa hẹn hấp dẫn nhất từ trước đến nay. MC Corp đồng thời là nhà tài trợ độc quyền cho sự kiện này._


Trên thế giới, Halloween được biết đến là một lễ hội truyền thống được tổ chức vào ngày 31/10 hàng năm, chủ yếu ở Bắc Mỹ và châu Âu… Vào ngày này, những đứa trẻ sẽ hoá trang bằng nhiều bộ trang phục quái lạ đi đến gõ cửa các ngôi nhà để xin bánh kẹo. Tuy nhiên, cùng với xu thế toàn cầu hóa và ảnh hưởng của nền văn hóa nước ngoài du nhập vào Việt Nam, Halloween giờ đây không chỉ còn mang ý nghĩa tôn giáo ở các nước phương Tây mà đã thực sự trở thành một ngày lễ đặc biệt được mọi người mong chờ hàng năm, đặc biệt là đối với giới trẻ.

Với mục đích tạo sân chơi thú vị để giao lưu, gắn kết hơn nữa cộng đồng; đồng thời tri ân các game thủ trung thành đã đồng hành cùng MC Corp thời gian qua; NPH MC Corp đã quyết định tổ chức Halloween lớn nhất từ trước đến nay mang tên: “HALLOWEEN FESTIVAL – GET HIGH WITH SMOKE”.


Tham gia lễ hội sẽ có sự xuất hiện của đông đảo game thủ của MC Corp đến từ nhiều tựa game như: Tứ Thần, King Online 2 (Liên Minh Huyền Bí), Bất Bại Online…cùng hơn 3.000 bạn trẻ đến từ các trường Phổ thông trung học, CĐ & ĐH trên địa bàn TP. Hà Nội.

Hòa mình vào lễ hội Halloween, các bạn trẻ sẽ được tham gia vào khung cảnh lễ hội hóa trang đường phố thực thụ, trải nghiệm nhà ma hoành tráng, chiêm ngưỡng những bộ cosplay đầy sáng tạo… Đặc biệt, Halloween năm nay chắc chắn sẽ trở nên vô cùng ấn tượng với bữa tiệc âm nhạc DJ cực kỳ sôi động cùng những vũ điệu nỏng bỏng hàng đầu Hà Nội.




Với đội ngũ BTC nhiệt tình và chuyên nghiệp, cùng quy mô chương trình hoành tráng và nhiều tiết mục vô cùng thú vị sẽ được trình diễn, “HALLOWEEN FESTIVAL – GET HIGH WITH SMOKE” hứa hẹn sẽ giúp bạn được trải nghiệm không khí Halloween ma mị và đáng nhớ nhất trong đời.

Thông tin chi tiết về sự kiện các bạn có thể theo dõi tại link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/L%C3%...76624729102786

----------


## hangnt

*Halloween 2014 – Đặt vé online nhận ngay ưu đãi*

*Vào ngày 25/10 này, KizCiti tổ chức lễ hội Halloween “Truy tìm câu thần chú bí ẩn” với nhiều hoạt động hấp dẫn, độc đáo như “đánh bại phù thủy tinh quái”, “vào hang bắt nhện” hay tham gia vũ hội hóa trang và hóa thân thành những chiến binh cùng giải cứu thành phố.*

Đến KizCiti, trẻ sẽ được tự tay trang trí những chiếc mặt nạ theo phong cách rất riêng của mình, có cơ hội được gặp gỡ của những nhân vật đáng yêu, ngộ nghĩnh xuất hiện trong Vũ hội hóa trang với những trang phục vô cùng độc đáo, lạ mắt.

Bên cạnh đó, tham gia hoạt cảnh “Truy tìm câu thần chú bí ẩn”, trẻ sẽ được hóa thân vào vai các chiến binh để giải cứu thành phố. Hành trình vượt qua nhiều thử thách đòi hỏi sự thông minh, khả năng vận động khéo léo, nhanh nhẹn như xâm nhập vào hang quái vật mặt xệ, bắt nhện khổng lồ ở nông trại giăng tơ, săn lùng dơi mặt quỷ, đánh bại phù thủy tinh quái chắc chắn sẽ là những chuyến phiêu lưu đầy thú vị với các em trong suốt tháng 10 tại KizCiti.



Đăng ký mua vé online sớm tại www.kizciti.vn để được nhận vé ưu đãi
Thông qua hoạt cảnh “Truy tìm câu thần chú bí ẩn” về sự kiện Halloween năm nay, KizCiti mong muốn tạo thêm các hoạt động để trẻ rèn luyện kỹ năng sống, đề cao tính tự lập, giúp trẻ biết yêu thương, đoàn kết, giúp đỡ mọi người xung quanh và trân trọng giá trị của cuộc sống.

Đặc biệt, tại KizCiti Hà Nội, chương trình sẽ được diễn ra vào ngày 25 và 26/10/2014. Trẻ mặc trang phục Halloween đến KizCiti HCM (ngày 25/10) và đến KizCiti Hà Nội (ngày 25 và 26/10) còn được nhận thêm rất nhiều quà tặng thú vị.

*Ưu đãi đặc biệt dành cho 200 khách hàng đầu tiên

(Áp dụng với khách hàng đăng ký mua vé online tại website www.kizciti.vn)*


*Mua vé online tại TPHCM : TẠI ĐÂY
Mua vé Online tại HÀ NỘI : TẠI ĐÂY*

----------


## hangnt

*HALLOWEEN 2014*

_Halloween 2013 đã mang lại ấn tượng sâu đậm, đặc biệt với cuộc thi Best Coser of The Year và các vị khách mời đến từ Nhật Bản. Halloween 2014 tại TTTM The Garden hứa hẹn trở lại nhiều sự kiện hoành tráng và hấp dẫn hơi bao giờ hết. Chương trình kéo dài trong 2 ngày 25 và 26/10. Cùng theo dõi timeline chương trình Halloween 2014 và các hoạt động nổi bật trong hai ngày lễ hội._

*I/ HOẠT ĐỘNG HÀNG NGÀY*: diễn ra cả 2 ngày 25/10 (9h30 – 22h00) & 26/10 (9h30 – 19h00)

1. Vẽ Henna
2. Bói bài Tarot
3. Trưng bày & bán các sản phẩm Anime/ Halloween

Các hoạt động đáng chú ý:

*1. Khu triển lãm ảnh cosplay*: 9 ngày bắt đầu từ 18/10 – 26/10/2014
Triển lãm ảnh cosplay là một nét mới mẻ tại TTTM The Garden vào Halloween 2014. Tất cả ảnh ở đây do cosplayer kiêm cosplay photographer Dan Gyokuei chụp. Triển lãm diễn ra từ 18 – 26/10/2014 tại Event Hall, tầng G, đối diện cổng 1.
Liệu ảnh cosplay có gì khác biệt so với những thể loại ảnh khác? Cosplay photoshoot không phải là một hoạt động xa lạ trong giới cosplay tại các nước có nền cosplay phát triển, thậm chí tại nhiều nước các cosplay photographer đã có những triển lãm của riêng mình. Đây sẽ là triển lãm về ảnh cosplay đầu tiên tại Việt Nam về cosplayer Việt Nam! Hãy cùng chiêm ngưỡng thế giới cosplay qua ống kính Dan Gyokuei trong vai trò một cosplay photographer.

*2. Quầy làm nail nghệ thuật & quầy đồ ăn nhanh chủ đề Halloween*

*II/ CÁC HOẠT ĐỘNG TRONG NGÀY 25/10 (Thứ 7)*

*1. Fan meeting với Jun & Neru:* Lúc 13h30 – 16h00 tại phòng VIP TTTM The Garden.


Những người hâm mộ cosplay không còn xa lạ gì với bộ đôi ăn ý này, sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của hai cosplayers đã đem đến rất nhiều các project cosplay được đông đảo fans hâm mộ hài lòng và yêu thích.

Chi tiết: http://thegarden.com.vn/vi/nc2/tintu...YEAR-2014.html

*2. Chương trình ký tặng của Dan Gyokuei*: Lúc 17h00 tại khu triển lãm Event Hall – đối diện cửa 1, tầng G

*3. Chương trình giao lưu với Amaris photography*: Lúc 19h30 tại sân khấu tầng G.
Gặp gỡ Amaris photography với hai nhân vật chính là Zing Ruby & Hakaryo. Hakaryo sẽ không dấu nghề mà sẵn sàng chia sẻ cách tự làm phụ kiện để hoàn thiện bộ đồ khủng của bạn; Zing Ruby sẽ sẵn sàng trả lời các câu hỏi của bạn, chụp ảnh cùng bạn.

*III/ CÁC HOẠT ĐỘNG TRONG NGÀY 25/10 (CHỦ NHẬT)*

*1. Cosplay workshop*: Lúc 16h00 tại sân khấu tầng G:
Các bạn sẽ có cơ hội chụp ảnh, giao lưu với rất nhiều cosplayer xinh đẹp, những vị khách mời đáng yêu, chia sẻ, học hỏi về những kinh nghiệm cùng với họ. Hãy chờ xem Saber Arturia, Ngân Phụng, Dan Gyokuei & Han Kouga xoay sở thế nào khi “được” các khán giả hỏi xoáy trên sân khấu nhé.

*2. Fansign với Jun & Neru*: Lúc 17h00 tại khu bán photobook của Jun & Neru tại tầng G.
Những ai không có tấm vé tham dự fan meeting với Jun & Neru thì hãy tranh thủ cơ hội này nhé. Hãy thể hiện chúng ta là chủ nhà hiếu khách để các khách mời của chúng ta sẽ muốn sang thăm chúng ta nhiều lần nữa các bạn có đồng ý không? Các bạn hãy chuẩn bị sẵn photobook của 2 chị hoặc bất kỳ cái gì bạn muốn được ký & hợp tác với chúng tôi khi được chỉ dẫn xếp hàng. Ai mua photobook sẽ được ưu tiên ký trước.

*3. Coser King & Queen 2014*
Quà tặng đặc biệt mà TTTM The Garden gửi đến vị vua và hoàng hậu của đêm tiệc. Coser nam và nữ ấn tượng nhất trong 2 ngày diễn ra chương trình sẽ được nhận phần thưởng trị giá 500.000VNĐ (bao gồm 300.000VNĐ tiền mặt và phiếu mua sắm tại TTTM The Garden trị giá 200.000VNĐ) và vinh danh trên sân khấu trong đêm 26/10.

*4. Vòng chung kết cuộc thi “Best coser of the year 2014” lúc 19h00 tại sân khấu tầng G*
Bạn đã chuẩn bị những bộ costume thật “kool” cho mùa Halloween năm nay chưa? TTTM The Garden rất hân hạnh tiếp tục mang đến cho bạn mùa thi Best Coser of the year 2014 với giải nhất trị giá 5 triệu đồng. 
Các bạn sẽ được tiếp tục hóa thân thành những nhân vật trong anime, manga ưa thích, so tài cùng các cosplayer khác trên sân khấu cực hoành tráng. Và chắc chắn, mùa thi năm nay sẽ khó khăn hơn rất nhiều cho các bạn cosplayer để giành được danh hiệu “The best” cùng với những giải thưởng giá trị bởi bạn sẽ phải chuẩn bị tinh thần để đối đầu với những đối thủ sừng sỏ hơn năm ngoái! 

Hãy đăng ký ngay hôm nay, đừng để lỡ cơ hội tỏa sáng trên sân khấu. Chi tiết cuộc thi vui lòng xem tại: http://thegarden.com.vn/vi/nc2/tintu...YEAR-2014.html




> TTTM The Garden, khu đô thị The Manor, đường Mễ Trì, phường Mỹ Đình 1, quận Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
> ĐT: 04 3787 5500 | Fax: 04 3787 5511
> Giờ mở cửa: 10h00 - 22h00 (ngày thường) | 9h30 - 22h00 (Thứ 7, Chủ nhật & ngày lễ)

----------


## hangnt

Những màn hóa trang kinh dị, những món ăn ghê rợn hay thăm thú những ngôi nhà ma quái kỳ bí là điều hấp dẫn đối với các bạn trẻ Việt trong mỗi dịp Halloween. Đây được xem là một trong những ngày hội được ưa thích tại các thành phố lớn, thu hút đông các bạn trẻ tham gia cùng nhiều sự kiện âm nhạc được chờ đón đặc sắc

*Halloween Arena: Thế giới ngầm dậy sóng*

Cơn bão Halloween kỳ dị, ma quái và rùng rợn của Arena Multimedia tiếp tục đổ về hứa hẹn sức tàn phá choáng ngợp Hanoi Rock City trong ngày 26/10 tới đây với không khí ma mị hấp dẫn.





Những màn hóa trang ma mị trong lễ hội Halloween 2013 do Arena Multimedia tổ chức.
Không chỉ đơn thuần là những bữa tiệc hóa trang ma quỷ rùng rợn, Halloween Arena còn là thế giới ngầm được dậy sóng với những bản rock đầy nhiệt giống một lò lửa với sự tham gia của ban nhạc rock ORINGCHAINS.

Điểm đặc sắc của Halloween năm nay đó là sự xuất hiện của những gian hàng mang “hương vị” tử thần, mê cung hóa trang, không khí rùng rợn của Halloween sẽ ngấm dần vào dạ dày khách tham dự bởi những sản phẩm bí ẩn có một không hai chứa đựng nhiều bất ngờ thú vị. Những sản phẩm kỳ ảo giống chiếc đũa ma thuật, chiếc nhẫn thay đổi màu sắc theo cảm xúc hay những cuốn sách bọc chất tử thần cực ngầu sẽ giúp bạn trải nghiệm không khí Halloween mới mẻ, độc đáo.

----------


## hangnt

*Đón lễ hội Halloween tại Galaxy Cinema*

*Bạn sẽ được hòa mình vào không khí vui nhộn, nhưng cũng rất kinh dị của mùa lễ hội đang lan tỏa khắp mọi nơi trong cụm rạp Galaxy.*



Lễ hội đang lan tỏa khắp mọi nơi trong cụm rạp Galaxy với nhiều trò chơi, bộ phim kinh dị.



Hay, kịch tính và bất ngờ trong thử thách "Mọt phim trổ tài điện ảnh" diễn ra tại tất cả cụm rạp của Galaxy Cinema từ ngày 28/10 đến 31/10, với phần quà là những hộp popcorn giòn giã, thơm ngon.



Những nhân vật đặc biệt sẽ xuất hiện để “chọc ghẹo và hù dọa”, đủ làm bạn nhớ đời.



Những phim hot trong đợt Halloween này như “Hương ga” với những pha kịch tính và ly kỳ, hứa hẹn sự trở lại ngoạn mục của Trương Ngọc Ánh; hay “Annabelle” xoay quanh về câu chuyện đằng sau con búp bê Annabelle bị quỷ ám sau loạt truyện "The Conjuring" từng tạo tiếng vang trong năm 2013.



“Lối đi giữa rừng bia mộ” dựa trên loạt tiểu thuyết mang phong cách bí ẩn rất ăn khách của nhà văn Lawrence Block hay "Bàn tay của quỷ" với lời nguyền vào sinh nhật 18 tuổi, các cô gái trẻ lại bị mất tích một cách đầy bí ẩn.



“Dracula” với những tình tiết ly kỳ, hấp dẫn trong phim cùng hiệu ứng hình ảnh bắt mắt và "Khế ước quỷ", xoay quanh câu chuyện về một cô gái bị ám ảnh liên tiếp bởi những cơn ác mộng về một kẻ giết người hàng loạt... mang đến cho bạn những pha thót tim.



Bạn còn có cơ hội nhận ngay túi phép thuật đáng yêu, chứa đựng những niềm vui nho nhỏ ở bên trong từ Galaxy.



> *Galaxy Cinema*
> 
> Website: https://www.galaxycine.vn/

----------


## hangnt

*Lễ hội Halloween dành riêng cho bé*

*'Cuộc chiến siêu anh hùng và quái vật' là chủ đề chương trình mà tiNi tổ chức cho các bé trong dịp Halloween năm nay.*



Không gian được trang trí mang đậm màu sắc Halloween.
Trong vài năm trở lại đây, lễ hội Halloween không còn xa lạ với người dân Việt Nam, mọi người bắt đầu chờ đón ngày cuối tháng 10 với nhiều dự định. Lễ hội Halloween không chỉ dành riêng cho giới trẻ mà nhiều bố mẹ cũng xem đây là một dịp vui chơi dành cho các bé trong gia đình. Hiểu được nhu cầu ấy, 5 năm qua, tiNi đã thực hiện các chương trình Halloween với nhiều hoạt động đặc biệt dành riêng cho các bé.



Các hoạt động thú vị dành riêng cho bé.
Mùa Halloween năm nay có chủ đề “Cuộc chiến siêu anh hùng và quái vật”. Các bé tham gia chương trình sẽ được hóa thân thành các anh hùng chiến đấu với quái vật bóng đêm bằng cách trải qua các nhiệm vụ khó khăn nhưng không kém phần thú vị. Lễ hội còn có các hoạt động: múa rối bóng, trống nước, nhảy Popping...



Chương trình diễn ra trong hai đêm 31/10 và 1/11 tại khu vui chơi tiNi Town Aeon - TP HCM và tiNi Town IPH - Hà Nội.
*Vé tham gia sự kiện Halloween đang được bán tại hệ thống tiNi World tại TP HCM và Hà Nội:*

*TP HCM:*

tiNi Town Aeon: tầng 2, Trung tâm thương mại AEON - Celadon Tân Phú- 30 đường Bờ Bao Tân Thắng, phường Sơn Kỳ, quận Tân Phú, TP HCM.
tiNi Lý Thường Kiệt: tầng 2, Siêu thị Coopmart Lý Thường Kiệt- 497 Hòa Hảo, phường 7, quận 10, TP HCM.
tiNi Nowzone: tầng 4, Trung tâm thương mại Nowzone, 235 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, phường Nguyễn Cư Trinh, quận 1, TP HCM.
tiNi Parkson Tân Bình: tầng hầm B1, CT Parkson Tân Bình- 60A Trường Sơn, phường 2, quận Tân Bình, TP HCM.
tiNi Pandora: tầng 3, Tòa nhà A, cao ốc Pandora City- 1/1 Trường Chinh, phường Tây Thạnh, quận Tân Phú, TP HCM

*Hà Nội:*

tiNi Town IPH: Tầng 3, Tòa nhà Indochina Plaza- 239 Xuân Thủy, quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.
tiNi Syrena: Tầng 2, Syrena Tower, 51 Xuân Diệu, quận Tây Hồ, Hà Nội.
tiNi Hoàng Mai: gian hàng L3-01, tầng 3 tòa nhà Nam Đô- 609 Trương Định, phường Thịnh Liệt, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.

*Thông tin chi tiết*, xem tại www.tiniworld.com; http://www.facebook.com/tiniworld hoặc hotline: 0908.040411.

----------

